
“Clarification” on the Upcoming Bitcoin Segwit2x Fork - adam_klein
https://blog.coinbase.com/clarification-on-the-upcoming-segwit2x-fork-d3c0f545c3e0
======
adam_klein
23 Oct: Coinbase will continue referring to the current bitcoin blockchain as
Bitcoin (BTC) and the forked blockchain as Bitcoin2x (B2X).

25 Oct: We are going to call the chain with the most accumulated difficulty
Bitcoin.

Really?

